# Air Compressor overhaul



## westerner (Aug 15, 2019)

My compressor tank has finally rusted thru after 71 years. They just don't make stuff like they used to.  My old pump is rattling like it is about to throw a rod, too. I started to cast about for options a month or two back. The ageless debate of "buy new", or "make do" has come around again.

I have scrounged a much newer tank, in great shape. A good friend of mine saved this compressor from the scrapyard a few years back. He has a motor that may suffice as well. 

The compressor is a Kellogg-American, from the early 70s. Their smallest two-stage, I believe. The overhaul kit, which is rings, main bearings, rod bearings, wrist pin bearings, gaskets, valves and their seats, is $200 ish. I took the opportunity to build valve seat removal/installation tools, just for the fun of saving the additional $200 that Kellogg wanted for them. It is refreshing to see a design still being supported, and a product worthy of it.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 15, 2019)

I've been working on three Frankenpressors latley, have one up and running and two are close. Just need to find the time, which seems to once again be at a premium. I much prefer the old U.S. made units to the newer import stuff. Have found a pretty big price spread on rebuild kits, so it pays to do a little shopping around. I'm sure you, or some other lucky soul (if your any where near my age) will get another 70 years use from it. Cheers, Mike


----------



## fixit (Aug 16, 2019)

westerner said:


> My compressor tank has finally rusted thru after 71 years. They just don't make stuff like they used to.  My old pump is rattling like it is about to throw a rod, too. I started to cast about for options a month or two back. The ageless debate of "buy new", or "make do" has come around again.
> 
> I have scrounged a much newer tank, in great shape. A good friend of mine saved this compressor from the scrapyard a few years back. He has a motor that may suffice as well.
> 
> ...


They make a good machine. I serviced many of them when I was in business.


----------

